# Cabelas Feeder: Need Instructions



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a Cabelas feeder and have lost the instructions. I was curious if anyone out in OGF land hand some instructions they could email me? Thanks for the help.

Lg_mouth


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Some times you can find online instructions on the internet. Try different queries. You might get lucky.


----------

